# SPAM: KCNC Pro Lite Scandium Seatpost



## Ordinarybikes (Dec 24, 2005)

Check it out in the classifieds :http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php/product/14827/cat/8


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I'll give you tree-fitty for it


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

350? I am sure he will react to that offer


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

kdub said:


> 350? I am sure he will react to that offer



you really need to catch up on south park. 

"two-fitty! Oh woman why'd you go and give em money? now da loch-ness monster never gonna leave us alone."


----------

